# My first time on this site



## sandra (Aug 20, 2005)

HI 
I really don't now what to do anymore! 
I am really depressed I cant do anything anymore cant even leave the house. I am so tired but cant sleep, I start crying because of everythIng.SomthImes I got like really bad headache getting very dizzy so I just go to bead. My friend found out that I cut my self freakt out and said I have to see a consular but how I got no money don't work and my work permit just run out so I got now Insurance ether. I am on the end I really don't now how to do that anymore. There Is days I relays In the evening that I didn't get up jet. I just don't see a way out anymore. Help


----------



## sandra (Aug 20, 2005)

*my first time on this site*

HI 
I really don't now what to do anymore! 
I am really depressed I cant do anything anymore cant even leave the house. I am so tired but cant sleep, I start crying because of everythIng.SomthImes I got like really bad headache getting very dizzy so I just go to bead. My friend found out that I cut my self freakt out and said I have to see a consular but how I got no money don't work and my work permit just run out so I got now Insurance ether. I am on the end I really don't now how to do that anymore. There Is days I relays In the evening that I didn't get up jet. I just don't see a way out anymore. Help


----------



## Retired (Aug 20, 2005)

*my first time on this site*

Sandra,

May I suggest you immediately contact a local crisis help line in your area.  By calling a local hospital, your police department or do a Google Search for "Suicide Prevention" you should be pointed to a toll free number where you can get some direction.

If you can get out of the house, visit your place of worship and talk to your spiritual advisor.

There are plenty of resources available and people willing to help even if you feelvery bad.

In what area are you located...no specifics... just your State or Province.


----------



## Retired (Aug 20, 2005)

*my first time on this site*

Sandra,

May I suggest you immediately contact a local crisis help line in your area.  By calling a local hospital, your police department or do a Google Search for "Suicide Prevention" you should be pointed to a toll free number where you can get some direction.

If you can get out of the house, visit your place of worship and talk to your spiritual advisor.

There are plenty of resources available and people willing to help even if you feelvery bad.

In what area are you located...no specifics... just your State or Province.


----------



## sandra (Aug 20, 2005)

*my first time on this site*

thanks
my location is montreal
i am scared to call anybody just to writh here was a big deal


----------



## sandra (Aug 20, 2005)

*my first time on this site*

thanks
my location is montreal
i am scared to call anybody just to writh here was a big deal


----------



## ThatLady (Aug 20, 2005)

*my first time on this site*

Sweetie, you have worse to be afraid of than a phone call. The feelings you're having are enough to strike fear in anybody! A telephone call seeking help will relieve those fears, not worsen them. Although you might be a bit scared to make the call, once it's made you have a real chance to overcome these fears and get your life started again. It's worth the effort, hon. Really, it is.


----------



## ThatLady (Aug 20, 2005)

*my first time on this site*

Sweetie, you have worse to be afraid of than a phone call. The feelings you're having are enough to strike fear in anybody! A telephone call seeking help will relieve those fears, not worsen them. Although you might be a bit scared to make the call, once it's made you have a real chance to overcome these fears and get your life started again. It's worth the effort, hon. Really, it is.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 20, 2005)

*my first time on this site*

Suicide-Action Montreal, Inc.  (crisis) 514 723-4000 

Tel-Aide - Montreal (crisis) 514-935-1101

Montreal Depressed Anonymous 514-278-2130 

St. Mary's Hospital Crisis Clinic 
3830 LaCombe Avenue 
Montreal, PQ H3T 1M5 
Crisis Phones: (514)-345-3621


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 20, 2005)

*my first time on this site*

Suicide-Action Montreal, Inc.  (crisis) 514 723-4000 

Tel-Aide - Montreal (crisis) 514-935-1101

Montreal Depressed Anonymous 514-278-2130 

St. Mary's Hospital Crisis Clinic 
3830 LaCombe Avenue 
Montreal, PQ H3T 1M5 
Crisis Phones: (514)-345-3621


----------



## Retired (Aug 20, 2005)

*my first time on this site*

Sandra,

David has provided you with telephone numbers of services staffed by people who are very understanding and who are equipped and eager to speak with you in your time of need.   There is no doubt this must be a difficult time for you, but you _must not give up_.

You have already taken positive steps by making some friends here who are concerned about you and who are willing to help.  Please keep the dialogue open with us and we will do our best to point you in the right direction

Sandra, I am familiar with the mental health services in Montreal..are you more comfortable seeking help in English or in French?

Start by calling the phone numbers in David's posting.  Then follow up by visiting the nearest hospital to your home.

Ask them to guide you to Psychiatry Emergency.  You will be seen by the physician on duty who can provide the help you need.

The people working in these places are eager to help and to listen and they _can_ help you.  All you need to do is to get yourself there, no matter how difficult it may seem.

Sandra, take it one step at a time...the first step is to call the Crisis Line, the next step is to get yourself to the nearest hospital.

Let us know if you need further info about services etc around Montreal.

I'll be watching for your reply.


----------



## Retired (Aug 20, 2005)

*my first time on this site*

Sandra,

David has provided you with telephone numbers of services staffed by people who are very understanding and who are equipped and eager to speak with you in your time of need.   There is no doubt this must be a difficult time for you, but you _must not give up_.

You have already taken positive steps by making some friends here who are concerned about you and who are willing to help.  Please keep the dialogue open with us and we will do our best to point you in the right direction

Sandra, I am familiar with the mental health services in Montreal..are you more comfortable seeking help in English or in French?

Start by calling the phone numbers in David's posting.  Then follow up by visiting the nearest hospital to your home.

Ask them to guide you to Psychiatry Emergency.  You will be seen by the physician on duty who can provide the help you need.

The people working in these places are eager to help and to listen and they _can_ help you.  All you need to do is to get yourself there, no matter how difficult it may seem.

Sandra, take it one step at a time...the first step is to call the Crisis Line, the next step is to get yourself to the nearest hospital.

Let us know if you need further info about services etc around Montreal.

I'll be watching for your reply.


----------



## sandra (Aug 20, 2005)

*my first time on this site*

thanks a lot. I was triyng to call this nr the hole day but as soon it starded ringing i starded shaiking and hung up. I wish i could call my friend but i am scared i am gonna bother him because when he found out about all that he was very upset but nice he let my stay at hes place and everything. but i really dont wanna bother anyone. i cant go to a hospital i got no helth care oh i really dont now sorry for al that stuf. and thanks


----------



## sandra (Aug 20, 2005)

*my first time on this site*

thanks a lot. I was triyng to call this nr the hole day but as soon it starded ringing i starded shaiking and hung up. I wish i could call my friend but i am scared i am gonna bother him because when he found out about all that he was very upset but nice he let my stay at hes place and everything. but i really dont wanna bother anyone. i cant go to a hospital i got no helth care oh i really dont now sorry for al that stuf. and thanks


----------



## Retired (Aug 20, 2005)

*my first time on this site*

Sandra,

We feel your frustration and and how confused you must feel.  Let's just work on one thing, which is to call back the number you were dialing for the Help Line.

For the moment put everything else on hold, as your other problems can be dealt with later.

The most important thing to do right now is to go over to your phone, dial the number and say hello, I need help to the person who answers.

You can be assured the person who answers will be kind and helpful and will understand what you are feeling.

Let them ask the questions..all you need to say is "Hello, I need Help"

Please do that right now, and let us know how it went.


----------



## Retired (Aug 20, 2005)

*my first time on this site*

Sandra,

We feel your frustration and and how confused you must feel.  Let's just work on one thing, which is to call back the number you were dialing for the Help Line.

For the moment put everything else on hold, as your other problems can be dealt with later.

The most important thing to do right now is to go over to your phone, dial the number and say hello, I need help to the person who answers.

You can be assured the person who answers will be kind and helpful and will understand what you are feeling.

Let them ask the questions..all you need to say is "Hello, I need Help"

Please do that right now, and let us know how it went.


----------



## Heather (Aug 21, 2005)

*my first time on this site*

I was quite suicidal a few weeks ago and was the same as you scared to call anyone for help and the people that I know I didn't want to call because I didn't want to bother anyone so I did nothing and got really bad until someone found out and called my support person at uni (who is also a friend) and she said to me that she would prefer me to call her when I need help as it bothers her and puts her out more when I don't call and am in trouble anyway she took me to a doctor and I am on meds now and when I saw the doctor they said that people often feel better when you contact them for help and they feel wanted.

So please please if you haven't already contact someone, please I do understand all to well about not want to do it but please.

Heather


----------



## Heather (Aug 21, 2005)

*my first time on this site*

I was quite suicidal a few weeks ago and was the same as you scared to call anyone for help and the people that I know I didn't want to call because I didn't want to bother anyone so I did nothing and got really bad until someone found out and called my support person at uni (who is also a friend) and she said to me that she would prefer me to call her when I need help as it bothers her and puts her out more when I don't call and am in trouble anyway she took me to a doctor and I am on meds now and when I saw the doctor they said that people often feel better when you contact them for help and they feel wanted.

So please please if you haven't already contact someone, please I do understand all to well about not want to do it but please.

Heather


----------



## sandra (Aug 21, 2005)

*my first time on this site*

Hey  thaks that you guys are here
I tried to call all the nr you gave me but it dosent work some of them are not in service and the tele aid is soo bussy every time i call. I found the nr from my local crisis center but they dont speak english. Calld the one on the west side but they keep trans me to the one in my area. i ts soo frustrading.


----------



## sandra (Aug 21, 2005)

*my first time on this site*

Hey  thaks that you guys are here
I tried to call all the nr you gave me but it dosent work some of them are not in service and the tele aid is soo bussy every time i call. I found the nr from my local crisis center but they dont speak english. Calld the one on the west side but they keep trans me to the one in my area. i ts soo frustrading.


----------



## Retired (Aug 21, 2005)

*my first time on this site*

Sandra,

What happened when you called Suicide Action Montreal
2345 Belanger East
Tel: (514) 723 4000

Did they respond only in French?

Which place did you call in the West end on Montreal and where did they refer you in your area?   Are you close to one of these:

Montreal General Hospital
Royal Victoria Hospital
St. Mary's Hospital
Jewish General Hospital
Douglas Hospital
Lakeshore General Hospital

You mentioned earlier that you don't have a health care card.  Are you a Canadian from another Province or from the U.S.    What circumstances prevent you from having a health care card or service?  Have you ever had coverage somewhere?

Psychiatry in Quebec is sectorized and you need to seek out services in the hospital designated for your area.  Even if you are living in the East end of Montreal, you can have access to one of the English hospitals, because they cover that area for English speakers.

Here are your options:

Go to the emergency department of the English Hospital closest to you (listed above) and tell them you are in crisis.  Even if you don't have health care coverage, the emergency department will help you.

Go to a C.L.S.C in your area and ask to speak to a social worker who will help you get a Medicare card.

Look in the phone book for the address and phone number of the Womens' Day Shelter called Chez Doris.  It is located near the old Forum near Atwater and St. Catherine.  Chez Doris provides many types of services for women in crisis including some medical services.

Looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Retired (Aug 21, 2005)

*my first time on this site*

Sandra,

What happened when you called Suicide Action Montreal
2345 Belanger East
Tel: (514) 723 4000

Did they respond only in French?

Which place did you call in the West end on Montreal and where did they refer you in your area?   Are you close to one of these:

Montreal General Hospital
Royal Victoria Hospital
St. Mary's Hospital
Jewish General Hospital
Douglas Hospital
Lakeshore General Hospital

You mentioned earlier that you don't have a health care card.  Are you a Canadian from another Province or from the U.S.    What circumstances prevent you from having a health care card or service?  Have you ever had coverage somewhere?

Psychiatry in Quebec is sectorized and you need to seek out services in the hospital designated for your area.  Even if you are living in the East end of Montreal, you can have access to one of the English hospitals, because they cover that area for English speakers.

Here are your options:

Go to the emergency department of the English Hospital closest to you (listed above) and tell them you are in crisis.  Even if you don't have health care coverage, the emergency department will help you.

Go to a C.L.S.C in your area and ask to speak to a social worker who will help you get a Medicare card.

Look in the phone book for the address and phone number of the Womens' Day Shelter called Chez Doris.  It is located near the old Forum near Atwater and St. Catherine.  Chez Doris provides many types of services for women in crisis including some medical services.

Looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## sandra (Aug 21, 2005)

*my first time on this site*

When i calld the action suicide it was bussy all the time then gave up.
I now about the jewish general hospital because a friend works there. I now exactly how to get there by metro would take me like 40 min.
I dont have a medicare card because i am not canadian i am from europ i used to have privat intarnational incurance but i dident have the money to pay the them last months ago.
I think i gonna try to go to the woman day shelter tomorrow. thanks again for everything


----------



## sandra (Aug 21, 2005)

*my first time on this site*

When i calld the action suicide it was bussy all the time then gave up.
I now about the jewish general hospital because a friend works there. I now exactly how to get there by metro would take me like 40 min.
I dont have a medicare card because i am not canadian i am from europ i used to have privat intarnational incurance but i dident have the money to pay the them last months ago.
I think i gonna try to go to the woman day shelter tomorrow. thanks again for everything


----------

